# Put together this cheap tool cart



## burtonbr (Jul 22, 2017)

I was really needing some storage and organization of my tools for the Tormach so browsing around for a cheap solution I thought maybe another cheap HF cart and R8 collet rack might work so thought I'd give it a try. It actually worked better than I expected just had to make a couple of L brackets to bolt the rack to the cart. The rack is very rigid with just a couple bolts and hold tts tools well. The holes sized are for R8 collets at .98" but held the .75" shafts pretty good but found these grommets at McMaster that fit ID & OD perfectly. Got a lot of space for what I have now, both vices fit in when not in use, and some space to add tools later. One thing that works fo me is being able to close it up when milling to keep chips out of it, I don't have an enclosure and sometimes chips go everywhere..


----------



## azshadeguy (Jul 27, 2017)

That looks good . Did you label the tray?


----------



## RandyM (Jul 28, 2017)

I love organization. It makes working so much more enjoyable.

GREAT job!


----------



## burtonbr (Jul 28, 2017)

I did add the labels to the tray, just stick on numbers, from a label maker for now until I think of something better.....

  Thanks Randy, I really needed to get things organized, it was getting ridiculous not being able to find tools I had just used and knocking tools on the floor, now there all in one place and much easier access.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 28, 2017)

I really like the nice touch on the hole edging or grommets.


----------

